# nalevo / vlevo



## djwebb1969

Is there any difference in usage between nalevo and vlevo (and napravo and vpravo)?


----------



## Hrdlodus

(I write it in Czech. I only try write it in English.)Malý rozdíl. (Slightly difference.)Něco je vpravo/napravo. (Something is on the right.)Jdi vpravo/napravo. (Go to the right.)Ale... (But...)Jedete autem a spolujezdec říká: "Odboč vpravo." (You are going by car and a passenger say: 'Turn right.')V politice... (In political context...)"Mé politické preference jsou směřovány napravo." (I vote for capitalists, not for socialists.)V politice se může použít "vpravo", ale z těchto dvou možností zní "vpravo" hůře. (You can use both words in policics, but if oyu choose from these two words, "vpravo" sounds worse.)


----------



## djwebb1969

Maybe in the political sense there is no sense of motion - you either are or aren't on the right? Is this why napravo is better? Or maybe it is just a question of usage and there is no explanation to be sought.


----------



## risa2000

@Hrdlodus Mně přijde, že vpravo/napravo určuje *kde*, zatímco *kam* je *doprava.* Dokonce i *jdi vpravo*, rozumím jako *jdi po pravé straně*. Například *V Anglii se jezdí vlevo/nalevo.* Místo *odboč vlevo* bych tedy spíš čekal *odboč doleva.*​ Ale budu rád, když se k tomu vyjádří někdo znalejší.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I also find this difficult; in some contexts I suspect it's just a matter of personal preference or habit rather than any intrinsic difference in meaning. On this web page (source: zpovednice.cz), where respondents are asked which side of the bed the man or the woman sleeps on, the two seem to be used interchangeably. 

_Muž leží  v posteli napravo, žena vlevo.... Já zase chci ležet vždycky u stěny, tudíž když jsme u mě, ležím já vpravo, on vlevo, a u něj zase naopak...Když jsem žila s bývalým, tak jsem ležela napravo...   _


----------



## djwebb1969

Enquiring Mind, I think for my purposes they should be seen as simple alternatives! As someone said above, the version doprava is the one for motion.


----------



## hypoch

In my view: doprava is for a direction (kam) only, napravo is for a location (kde) only. About vpravo I am not so sure, "odboč vpravo/vlevo" sounds acceptable to me (Risa's opinion is different) but maybe it is just my clumsy way of speaking . As to the whether to use vpravo or napravo, I agree with EM it is usually a personal preference.


----------



## werrr

"Doprava", "napravo" and "vpravo" differ in the same way as "do Prahy", "na Prahu" and "v Prahu" except that "v Prahu" is outdated while "vpravo" is a fossilized compound still in popular use.

"Do + genitive" is a modern replacement of outdated "v + accustative", i.e. "doprava" is a newer variant to "vpravo".

The difference between "doprava" and "napravo" is blurred because "pravo", unlike Praha, is an indefinite object.


----------



## risa2000

@werrr Pokud *doprava* je moderní tvar pro *vpravo*, jak potom vysvětlit rozdíl mezi *Jeď vpravo! *a *Jeď doprava! *? To by totiž spíš odpovídalo *vpravo ~ v Praze. *


----------

